
You can now trustlessly trade ERC20 tokens on Reddit (or Twitter, Slack, etc.) - mthwsjc_
https://np.reddit.com/r/ethtrader/comments/6trdgg/you_can_now_trustlessly_trade_erc20_tokens_on/
======
mthwsjc_
linked to reddit post because the site itself isn't working due to heavy load.

